# Pato 2 la vendetta: torna e segna



## tequila D (2 Aprile 2016)

Ebbene si, minuto 23 del match Aston Villa-Chelsea: tra le risate di scherno del pubblico inglese, Pato entra in campo al posto dell infortunato Remy.
E lui? Entra e si procura subito un rigore e segna

Video al secondo post.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2016)

[video=youtube;qc3mHXCY4As]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=qc3mHXCY4As&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2016)

Bel rigore.


----------



## tequila D (2 Aprile 2016)

la musica di sottofondo è inquietante 
comunque che sia l inizio della sua seconda vita calcistica a 27 anni? non vorrei sbagliare ma anche Adriano ritornò a giocare a buoni livelli a quell età(ripeto non ricordo bene chi sa di più di preciso mi corregga pure)


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2016)

Non solo il rigore. E' entrato anche nelle due azioni degli altri due gol del Chelsea firmati da Pedro. Un bell'1-2 con Oscar per il 3-0 e un tiro a giro parato dal portiere dell'Aston Villa e ribattuto in rete da un tap-in di Pedro. Insomma, ha partecipato a 3 gol, not bad!


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2016)

Dai che ritorna anche lui 

Chissà se Balotelli, Boateng e Pato, sommati assieme, riusciranno a fare un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2016)

Incredibile come riesce SEMPRE a segnare all'esordio (é successo con Internacional, Milan, Corinthians, Chelsea e con il Brasile).


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Aprile 2016)

Il Chelsea si è ridotto a giocare con Pato,


----------



## The Ripper (3 Aprile 2016)

Che brutta fine il Chelsea


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea si è ridotto a giocare con Pato,



con quello che si può permettere abramovich in effetti è una brutta fine. 
quest'estate prevedo una bella rivoluzione, poi bisogna vedere che mercato chiederà conte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con quello che si può permettere abramovich in effetti è una brutta fine.
> quest'estate prevedo una bella rivoluzione, poi bisogna vedere che mercato chiederà conte.


Giaccherini, Pepe e Giovinco


----------

